# Garcia 6500



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I’m about to go pick up my old Garcia 6500 from the Tackle Hut and I’m ready to put it back in action. Going to make it my “light” surf set up for redfish, looking for suggestions on rod and line weight to put on there. Thanks I’m advance.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

When I surf fished a lot I had a 6500 on a 7' one piece Ugly stick heavy action.
I don't even know why or how I got the rod, and why I kept putting it out because it would catch a bull red when none of my other long rods and surf tackle would,
I would wind up in a serious battle that took a long time and a lot of elbow grease to finish.
It was meant as a bait rod. If I were to fish one for larger fish on purpose a 9' medium action rod would be a good fit I think. They are very good reels. Diawa used to make an Eliminator series that were great rods to match with one, I don't know if they are still made.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I have 5500 c3, 6500c3, 5600c4,7000, and well too many to name. My favorite set up for light surf was with a 6500c3 on an original American Rodsmith. it might have been a 7ft but the tip broke off and it may be a 6'6" now. I put on some wind tamer 30lb braid. It works good in the Surf. Great Combo for bait casting.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

It was the first reel I ever bought myself. Got it 20 years ago when I was 16. I also have a 5500 that I got 15 years ago and used it religiously wade fishing. They are very well built, as well as easy and inexpensive to maintain.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

I have 4 6500's that I bought as combos with a 9' Garcia rod. each one has 30# windtamer braid. those are my light surf rods and they work great.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

For the surf my go to line is 30# mono either made by Ande or Berkley Big Game.


----------



## ChapCat (Oct 1, 2017)

I have a 6500C I bought back in the 80's, when they were still made in Sweden. I use it heavily for surf fishing the 2nd gut using mainly live mullet, pinfish, etc for redfish, trout and/or whatever I can catch. I have it mounted on an old 10' MH Tsunami surf rod. I prefer no more than 20# mono on it, usually Berkley Trilene Big Game. I would not use braid on a rod and reel that will be set out and placed in a rod holder, as it will not stand up as well to wave action/current rubbing the line against the sand bar bottom. However, if I wanted the extra line capacity, I might use braid as back fill, with about 100 yards of mono on top, but fishing the second gut, I have not found it necessary. 20# Big Game has performed for me very well.

I have over twenty reels and I would have to say my 6500C is probably the best quality reel I have ever owned for the money.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I picked one up from trout Alex a while back. Replaced a 30 year old one that got destroyed by a huge Jack at surfside jetties. Frame bent and spool was grinding the side. Haven't used it yet but it's my bait reel now.









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I have two my favorite is 1965 6500 in black named Olga.....she's from Sweden of course. I use a 7' Ugly stick and 20 lb Big Game. Olga has served me well on everything from 7" gar to 30lb king fish offshore.



Yours would make a fine redfish rod.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Here is my 1974 5000 that was my grandpa’s. I just haven’t had a reason to buy a new reel in the past 15+ years.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

i've caught a few bullreds on 5500c3 and 6500c3 reels. you can try some of the aftermarket drag washers. 



the ones i caught from the piers i had to not just tighten the drag all the way down, but also put my thumb on the spool to stop a few bullreds from spooling me, burnt my thumb up. same when you get it to the pier to keep it from going underneath.


on the surf you can let it run a bit. i have 50lb braid topped with a few dozen yards of 20# mono.


----------

